# Torn, to accept or decline



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I have been contacted by my old vet. She wants me to foster a 7 month old male GSD. The GSD was brought in as a stray, emaciated, covered in ticks, a skin issue they are thinking is mange, and is very very skittish. Normally I would say yes in a heartbeat, but I'm not so sure with the issues I'm dealing with with Lyka. 

Lyka is fine around male GSD's, never had an issue with them. But, it would definitely be a case of crate and rotate since I'm not sure of the males temperament, and I also wouldn't want him copying Lyka's bad behaviors. 

The vet will cover all medical expenses, and would also provide a trainer at my disposal for the pup. Once he is deemed healthy and suitable for a forever home, she would assist with the rehoming. 

My heart is telling me to help this little guy, but my head is telling me this is likely to be a mistake. She did say she has one more option for a foster home, but they have a ton of cats, and this little guy has small prey drive, so it wouldn't be the most ideal foster home for him.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Only you know whats best for you and Lyka. Of course, whatever you do decide to do, you know it will be the right thing! Good luck


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh boy,that's a tough one!You really want to help but you are feeling stretched to thin for the time being.Do what's best for you and Lyka and the kids.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

If I were in your shoes, I would say no (unless it was going to be a VERY short term foster). I know it's hard to say no to dogs in need, but I would focus on Lyka. Of course, if you decide to foster him, we're all here to support you!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Was this the vet that helped so much with the puppies?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Dogma, It wouldn't be a stretch financially for me, all medical care, food, crate. bedding, etc would be provided by the clinic. It would only be a stretch on my time. 

gsdsar, yes, it is the same vet that helped with the puppies. She no longer practices, but still co owns the clinic, so all vet care would be handled through the clinic. 

Gypsy, it wouldn't be a very short foster. He would stay with me while all testing and vaccines are done, his skin issue is dealt with, being neutered and microchipped, trained and assessed for temperament, issues with other dogs, kids, stressful situations, etc. It would likely be 2 months before he would even be offered up for homing, if everything has gone well. And even after he is ready, in our area, it may take awhile to find a home that would be a good fit. 

I was ready to call her back and tell her no, but she called me first and said the other potential foster declined as she wouldn't want to stress her cats and put them in danger. While she didn't say it, I have a feeling this little guy will be PTS if I don't agree to the foster. So now I'm torn again.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I would think very long and hard. Even if he is PTS if you don't agree to foster, the reality is we cannot save them all ... we try, but we can't. 

Unless you really have the time, energy and ability to put all of this in motion, I would decline. (And you know what, there is usually someone else out there that can help ... the other foster with all the cats, well that might be a good time to teach the dog leave it LOL)

I don't know all of your "issues" with your dog, but I do know that if you don't have a solid dog already, adding a stray with issues???? could be an absolute disaster ... also, even if you crate and rotate, does the stray have anything that could transfer to your dog? You don't want to put your dog's health at risk either. 

I used to run a ferret rescue for many years, and the "issues" were very few and far between and it was very easy to simply take another one in and find out which group he would settle with. 

I fostered three dogs when I had my other dog (and seriously, she was freaking perfect) and I always had issues - it was NOT fun, and my dog got fleas from one of them, and then I had to treat the whole house. 

I know, I probably come across as sounding selfish ... but I have worked really hard to get my dog to where she is now, and it sounds like you have to ... so just some words of caution before you make the tough decision (because it will be tough either way)

Good luck


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Can you meet him and then decide? Maybe you'll be able to get a better sense of how much he will need from you if you meet him first. Though, meeting him will likely make you want to say "yes" even more. Tough call, Jenn. I don't know that I would be able to say no if it was either my house or PTS. But, you have really been through a lot lately. Only you know how much more you can handle.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> I would think very long and hard. Even if he is PTS if you don't agree to foster, the reality is we cannot save them all ... we try, but we can't.
> 
> Unless you really have the time, energy and ability to put all of this in motion, I would decline. (And you know what, there is usually someone else out there that can help ... the other foster with all the cats, well that might be a good time to teach the dog leave it LOL)
> 
> ...


Kyleigh, Lyka was a rescue I took in a few months back. She is very DA and HA. She is okay with other GSD's as long as they are VERY submissive females, but has no issues with males at all. But, she has a long line of issues we are trying to work through.

She will try to attack any male in sight (of the human variety). She will try to attack some females, others she is okay with. No one comes to my home anymore, because they are very afraid of her. She is fear aggressive. Chained to a fence in Mexico her whole life, very little to no interaction with humans, and doesn't really know how to be a "dog." She doesn't play with toys, she doesn't play at all. She doesn't have all the basic commands down, and she was pretty wrecked by a trainer I was working her with, so all the above went from a 5 before training, to a 10 when I finally said enough and stopped using that trainer. I've been on the hunt for a good one in my area, but the only one I can find that has experience with aggressive GSD's is in Phoenix, which is a 3hr drive, and not something I can afford to do on a weekly basis. 

I think I'm leaning more towards no. Lyka has had enough going on between being taken from her pups and homed with me, to getting her pups back and then having them gone again after rehoming, then my poor choice of trainer screwing her up even more. I think she deserves some down time before I throw anymore changes in the mix. It's just always been so very hard for me to turn away any animal in need. Luckily, I haven't seen him in person or via photo yet. If I had, I'd probably crumble and be posting about my newest rescue instead of asking opinions on what I should do! lol


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> Can you meet him and then decide? Maybe you'll be able to get a better sense of how much he will need from you if you meet him first. Though, meeting him will likely make you want to say "yes" even more. Tough call, Jenn. I don't know that I would be able to say no if it was either my house or PTS. But, you have really been through a lot lately. Only you know how much more you can handle.


I haven't seen him yet for that very reason! It would be 1000 times harder to walk away. He is still in quarantine for any infectious diseases, so I do have time to really think it through. If I didn't have Lyka, it wouldn't even be a question. I've done multiple dog rescues in the past, but none of them were my heart dog like Lyka has become, so I think it's harder because I'm battling between the best for her, and helping a helpless pup out. Sigh


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck making your decision ... a very tough one I'm sure!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I know you are concerned about Lyka, but I also remember how emotionally wrung out you were after the litter of puppies. I think you want to take the dog and he would surely have a wonderful if you did, but you have got to think about yourself, too.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Newlie, it was so emotionally draining. I don't know that I can handle that again. I've told her no, but to calls if he gets scheduled to be PTS, and I would work on finding someone else willing to foster him.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It is draining. And it sucks that you had such a horrible first experience. 

But I will tell you, there is no greater act than fostering, rehabilitating and rehoming a dog. I have done it. A lot. Have one now. It's scary, and it disrupts my life, and it's frustrating. But I have been the reason dogs are alive. I have been the reason they overcome fear, I have watched a skinny mangy puppy from Puerto Rico become a gorgeous well loved well traveled dog with his new family. 

It's not easy, and boy do you have a lot on your plate with Lyka, so ease don't take this as condemnation. It's not. I took a few years off of fostering to raise Nix. 

Do what feels right to you and for your family. But please keep your heart open in the future. Your first experience, don't let it cloud your judgement.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

jschrest said:


> Newlie, it was so emotionally draining. I don't know that I can handle that again. I've told her no, but to calls if he gets scheduled to be PTS, and I would work on finding someone else willing to foster him.


Then, you are doing all you can right now and more than most.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

GSDSAR, Lyka isn't my first rescue. I did it for many many years. I took a long break, and Lyka was my first after that break. The litter was the first though, and I'm not sure I could ever go through that again. 

I fully intent on continuing with rescue, but feel selfish for saying no at this point while I work out Lykas issue. My heart is still screaming "yes, yes, take the male in and show him what a real home and love is all about, while my head is screaming "don't do it, it will be bad for Lyka, and the pup will just pick up her bad habits and never be place able with a good family." 

It's a hard decision either way. The pup still has 8 more days of quarantine, so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

jschrest said:


> GSDSAR, Lyka isn't my first rescue. I did it for many many years. I took a long break, and Lyka was my first after that break. The litter was the first though, and I'm not sure I could ever go through that again.
> 
> I fully intent on continuing with rescue, but feel selfish for saying no at this point while I work out Lykas issue. My heart is still screaming "yes, yes, take the male in and show him what a real home and love is all about, while my head is screaming "don't do it, it will be bad for Lyka, and the pup will just pick up her bad habits and never be place able with a good family."
> 
> It's a hard decision either way. The pup still has 8 more days of quarantine, so we shall see how it goes.


You're not being selfish for putting your commitment to Lyka first. She is YOUR rescue and she needs all you can give her. When you rescued Lyka you made a promise to her and it's not selfish to keep that promise. Bringing another dog into the home when she isn't ready isn't helping you, Lyka or the pup. I'm wondering if your vet friend is willing to foot the bill for all of the pups care and medical needs...why can't s/he foster the dog


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be in your situation. I know I couldn't say no in this case, even with a houseful. Worse case is I would find someone else that could help if it was absolutely not going to work in my home. I know we can't save them all, but we don't always get the opportunity. He such a young dog and it's just so sad. Why can't the vet lady hold onto him?


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

She is over the legal limit of animals allowed on her property. And she isn't footing the bill, the clinic is through a donation process. They have a foundation setup for clients or non clients to donate any amount for animals that come in as strays, owners who surrender their dogs if they can't afford medical care, or people who just dump their dogs inside their clinic fence. The vets office does boarding as well, so they have a large fenced area to exercise the boarded dogs. They also have a training facility there as well. And yes, I asked about a trainer option for Lyka. They only do basic training and service training, they don't take on aggressive dogs. 

I think I'm going to have to listen heard to what my mind is screaming. It's just not fair to either Lyka or the pup. Plus season is starting for me at work, which means I won't have the luxury of working from home a lot like I can now.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, I meant taking this pup home WILL put her over the legal limit. She's at her limit now.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hate to say this you have kids in the house not a good idea. This would most likely make Lyka's issues worse , she can possibly benefit from a very solid nerved dog anything else would be a challenge. Maybe you can reach out to someone who may be able to help this dog.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Jenny, the kids aren't an issue. I've rescued many animals, including fighting dogs with small kids. It's all about management and training the kids as much as the animal. I took Lyka in with her having no prior experience with kids, and both the kids and Lyka did awesome. I'm not a negligent parent, they were never left alone, and when together, she was tethered to me.

However, I do agree with Lyka being an issue. That is my main concern. I don't want her bad habits rubbing off on the pup, and don't want to stress her anymore than she is with the trainer debacle she went through.

I will not be fostering this little guy. Breaks my heart, but I know it's the right thing at this point in time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok what got lost here is that Lyka has no issues with male dogs. He might be a good influence on her. Another thing, though, that got lost here is mange. It is contageous. You could end up with Lyka with mange. If they get the mange under control, I'd take another look at fostering him. It might take the pressure off Lyka if you had another dog to work with. 

You know Lyka and you have now eliminated one trainer from your prospects in that direction.... Your decision where ever it goes will be the right one.


----------

